# Its all about 60's garage rock and roll



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Please introduce me to ya best 60's garage rock and roll bands or songs
Here's one from Here..not sure what's the name of the band.
(Its All Meat..From toronto,they recorded in the late 60's early 70's)
[video=youtube;lUliCrCgm8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUliCrCgm8Y[/video]
Peace
Frank


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

here's a good one..By The Hard Times!
[video=youtube;ZU7OCNF2rFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZU7OCNF2rFY[/video]
FUZZZ
Frank


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;ddDHPWJIfEY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddDHPWJIfEY&amp;list=PL038303D58BBF4025[/video]


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

No Fun............ 
I wanna be your Dog.....

The Stooges

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvRkJzVQBP0&feature=player_detailpage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=BJIqnXTqg8I


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

The only version of House of the Rising Sun in my books.

[video=youtube;t40INnb6DnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t40INnb6DnY[/video]


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

fretboard said:


> The only version of House of the Rising Sun in my books.
> 
> [video=youtube;t40INnb6DnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t40INnb6DnY[/video]


Thanks, I loved that!
-Mikey


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

fretboard said:


> The only version of House of the Rising Sun in my books.
> 
> [video=youtube;t40INnb6DnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t40INnb6DnY[/video]


The guitar player is using the vintage 'reverse delay pedal' (extremely rare) - the notes are heard _before_ the strings are plucked.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

nkjanssen said:


> Check out the "Nuggets" collection if you haven't already.


I did...is that a 2000 band that sound like a 60's garage band?
Feel free to post a song..So i can start from there
Thanks
Frank


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

A good one from "the Squires"..With a nice solo
[video=youtube;HoBB0e-dVhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoBB0e-dVhc[/video]
Thanks
Frank


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Love this style of music, and as is usual for me, my contribution is from Oz:

[video=youtube_share;JnMytzzcRGI]http://youtu.be/JnMytzzcRGI[/video]

Neil


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

In case one didn't know this already, the compilation was put together by Patti Smith's longtime guitarist, Lenny Kaye.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If you grew up in Montreal, the epitome of garage rock was "1 - 2 - 5" by The Haunted.
[video=youtube;KZXkzao9KvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZXkzao9KvA[/video]


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

mhammer said:


> If you grew up in Montreal, the epitome of garage rock was "1 - 2 - 5" by The Haunted.
> [video=youtube;KZXkzao9KvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZXkzao9KvA[/video]


Yeah!!..Sir,feel free to post some more! I'm from MTL myself,and didnt know about this band,
So if you feel like Going tru the mtl 60's music scene with this thread..It will be Very nice
Thanks for posting anyway
Peace
Frank


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

This for me is a "classic",and it really Sparked somthing in my mind when i first heard it.
Love the way the vocal is deliverd
[video=youtube;gFnbHC8Te7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFnbHC8Te7Y[/video]
PeACE
Frank


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

This is probably an obvious and pedestrian submission but still an amazing track.

[video=youtube_share;20S_kwNb4rg]http://youtu.be/20S_kwNb4rg[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Does it GET better than the Sonics? I doubt it.

A friend loaned me a Sonics compilation, the back liner notes of which proudly proclaimed "5 Great Musicians! Three Great Chords!"

I don't know about you but one of the elements that always screams "garage band" to me is a near constant backwash of cymbals. Whether this track, Louie Louie, the track by The Haunted I linked to, or any of a thousand others, if those cymbals just won't let up, it's garage rock. Heck, if it weren't for the reverb on the guitar and vocals the Rolling Stones' "Get off of my cloud" would have been textbook garage rock.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

And who can forget this one? (Don't play it with kids in the room)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEmB7VWh7jY


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Krelf said:


> And who can forget this one? (Don't play it with kids in the room)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEmB7VWh7jY


I love the MC5!
I've always been a big fan of the Detroit garage and rock scene
Rocket reducer n62...
[video=youtube;0WnXvS8GcTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WnXvS8GcTU[/video]


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

like this one alot
[video=youtube;Ywo2Nb5MPhw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ywo2Nb5MPhw[/video]


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

I really love the Sonics,(in my top 10 fav band of all time) but to me that was just one kinda 60's garage, there's so many variation,so many ballpark.
I'm not the kinda of guy that "categorize" the 60's garage music,To me its all rock and roll with a diffrent approch,diffrent jive.

Here's a kid band from 66,Rumour wants them to be 8th graders from a jr high in Tampa,FL
Pureteen garage rock 
[video=youtube;oZFzNBpsSBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZFzNBpsSBQ[/video]
Peace
Frank


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Does it GET better than the Sonics? I doubt it.
> 
> A friend loaned me a Sonics compilation, the back liner notes of which proudly proclaimed "5 Great Musicians! Three Great Chords!"
> 
> I don't know about you but one of the elements that always screams "garage band" to me is a near constant backwash of cymbals. Whether this track, Louie Louie, the track by The Haunted I linked to, or any of a thousand others, if those cymbals just won't let up, it's garage rock. Heck, if it weren't for the reverb on the guitar and vocals _*the Rolling Stones*_' "Get off of my cloud" would have been textbook garage rock.


The Rolling Stones are the ultimate garage rock band and are still around 50 years later!


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

And this GEM,loll
[video=youtube;oiq1z6ohW5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiq1z6ohW5c[/video]


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

You lucky bastard,if you ever saw some young women doing that in the clubs where you hanged out..
the only thing better than a woman go go dancin...Is 2 women,GO GO dancin!!...Its like cool and sexy..Without being too "dirty" or degrading.
[video=youtube;Dw6Fjo6VXTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw6Fjo6VXTg[/video]
Where all the Go GO dancin girls with big hair when??
Peace
Frank (the real name of this song is "Psycho"..A go go was added by the uploader...I forgive him


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Option1 said:


> Love this style of music, and as is usual for me, my contribution is from Oz:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;JnMytzzcRGI]http://youtu.be/JnMytzzcRGI[/video]
> 
> Neil


Like that style very much also and this song for me is like,WOW!
Thanks for sharing 
peace
Frank


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Frank Fargon said:


> Like that style very much also and this song for me is like,WOW!
> Thanks for sharing
> peace
> Frank


Cheers Frank, thanks.

Here's another Oz one, by a band that by this time were more mod, than garage - huge in both Orstralia and England, and responsible for the classic "Friday On My Mind". But this gives hints to their garage origins. Oh and I've upped the ante on the number of go go dancers. 

[video=youtube_share;drNqZWzj5GY]http://youtu.be/drNqZWzj5GY[/video]

I'll try to get back to true garage roots next post.

Neil


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Let's not forget ...The fugs - YouTube


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Wheres the flood and i don't mean his pants....any higher and he'd be readin the New York Times with his guitar.......


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Option1 said:


> Cheers Frank, thanks.
> 
> Here's another Oz one, by a band that by this time were more mod, than garage - huge in both Orstralia and England, and responsible for the classic "Friday On My Mind". But this gives hints to their garage origins. Oh and I've upped the ante on the number of go go dancers.
> 
> ...


Thats a good track Neil.I like the strumin on the guitar..And the go-go dancers 
I used to have some 60's Garage Swedish "freakbeat" and some 60's Aussie "snotty" rock in my collection,but i lost them when my car got stolen few years ago  
Now i only have WS records and one from the sonics "cinderella"..But i never been a purist when it comes down to music..or anything,So to me thats totally garage-ish or even garage
Thanks for posting...Keep them comin man,i'm off till thursday..And having a 700kb/sec connect at my disp,Fuck, that so diffrent from my regular 56kb/sec dial up connect 
Do you know about the Detroit's garage label from the early 60's "BACON FAT"?
Thanks again
Frank


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

here's a good one from 66,i think they were from NY..There's a nice classic organ solo in this one
[video=youtube;H309X6iEpSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H309X6iEpSo[/video]
Have a good day
Peace
Frank


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Frank Fargon said:


> Thats a good track Neil.I like the strumin on the guitar..And the go-go dancers
> I used to have some 60's Garage Swedish "freakbeat" and some 60's Aussie "snotty" rock in my collection,but i lost them when my car got stolen few years ago
> Now i only have WS records and one from the sonics "cinderella"..But i never been a purist when it comes down to music..or anything,So to me thats totally garage-ish or even garage
> Thanks for posting...Keep them comin man,i'm off till thursday..And having a 700kb/sec connect at my disp,Fuck, that so diffrent from my regular 56kb/sec dial up connect
> ...


Just as a complete side note - the guitarist singing harmony is George Young. You might recognise the last name. He's the older brother of Angus and Malcolm.

Another one from Oz, although slightly outside the designated period (~1973). In many ways, Lobby Loyde and the Coloured Balls were the epitome of garage bands:

[video=youtube_share;ZKatVlwYPJA]http://youtu.be/ZKatVlwYPJA[/video]

Neil


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's another good one for me...But i like the white stripes's version better 
[video=youtube;vb3JiG_0DNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb3JiG_0DNI[/video]
III
Frank


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

great thread!!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

bolero said:


> great thread!!


Agreed. Lots of band that I'd never heard of and some intiguing stuff.
Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok here's one from 65'..Good "Frat" garage rockers...The sneakers!
[video=youtube;Zu4yTsFOhHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zu4yTsFOhHQ[/video]
Thanks 
Frank


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Again from 66,i think those guys were from Memphis
[video=youtube;KesiP3CmQ-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KesiP3CmQ-I[/video]
Have a great day
Frank


----------



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

makes its own sauce, just add water.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oH8u9PxWJo


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

not 60's, but, still good to listen to. tnx.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Good guitar on this track..Classic song!
[video=youtube;7LsY0SBlUXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LsY0SBlUXc[/video]
peace
Frank


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

From Gene vincent, Bird doggin
[video=youtube;u1fFiYZiYGA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1fFiYZiYGA[/video]
Have a good day 
Frank


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

When you dig deep in the obscur bowl of garage rock and roll..You never know what you can find
No LABEL for this recording of C'mere woman by the Angids..The eventualy became "the satan's breed"
[video=youtube;M2jPY4dZdqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2jPY4dZdqY[/video]
peace
Frank


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I picked up this album by the Oblivians in the '90's.
Very low-fi recording, reminds me a lot of the examples given.

[video=youtube;NH3VsY0bu9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH3VsY0bu9w[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Another from that album...

[video=youtube;-89Kii9cHKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-89Kii9cHKU[/video]


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

thanks for sharing..They were alot of great "garage" band in the 90's
I used 60's for this thread coz i thought it suited better's GC age bracket of most active posters
thanks
Frank


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

here's a wild garage rock band from the early 90's
[video=youtube;BUN3RNM6iiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUN3RNM6iiQ[/video]<
Have a good day
Frank


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

laristotle said:


> [video=youtube;ddDHPWJIfEY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddDHPWJIfEY&amp;list=PL038303D58BBF4025[/video]


Suzi Quatro's first band!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

didn't know that. tnx for the info.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

I think i heard this song for the first time in a Bruce Willis's movies
[video=youtube;xNEYfIUDkh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNEYfIUDkh8[/video]
Have a good day
Frank


----------

